# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  25-06 Remington load data/info with ADI powders please

## Land Rover

Hi Guys

I am developing loads for my P17 25-06, I have access to ADI powders and have AR 2208 and AR 2209.
So far I have a 117gr Sierra pro-hunter load and a 90gr Sierra Game King load.
I have just ordered some Hornady 75gr V-max to have a play with.
Any data for loads or info about the cartridge would be appreciated or just to chat with others who shoot the 25-06 Remington.

cheers Land Rover

----------


## kawekakid

75 grain projectile AR2209  54 grains of powder 3,400fps   max load 59 grains     3,700fps 

75 grain projectile AR2208  46 grains of powder 3,455fps   max load 49.7grains   3,660fps

----------


## Smiddy

pick another caliber as well as truck

----------


## 257weatherby

> Hi Guys
> 
> I am developing loads for my P17 25-06, I have access to ADI powders and have AR 2208 and AR 2209.
> So far I have a 117gr Sierra pro-hunter load and a 90gr Sierra Game King load.
> I have just ordered some Hornady 75gr V-max to have a play with.
> Any data for loads or info about the cartridge would be appreciated or just to chat with others who shoot the 25-06 Remington.
> 
> cheers Land Rover


Switch to 2206H for your 75gn loads (my max 75 Vmax load is 49gn to get an averaged 3746fps ), solid velocity gains over 08. 2209 will be great for the rest, am getting averaged 3152fps with 54gn 2209 for 117 Sierra Prohunters and my SST 117's are getting 3220fps averaged, same load, mine are a little warm though. Been loading for 2506 and .257WBY for over 10 yrs and have all sorts of data, including terminal performance of all sorts of different projectiles, some work better than others, gimmie a shout if you have anything specific. Velocity means everything to a 2506, get as much as you can without risking your action! What is your barrel length?

----------


## gadgetman

I always start here.

http://www.adi-powders.com.au/handlo...uide/rifle.asp

----------


## Land Rover

> Switch to 2206H for your 75gn loads (my max 75 Vmax load is 49gn to get an averaged 3746fps ), solid velocity gains over 08. 2209 will be great for the rest, am getting averaged 3152fps with 54gn 2209 for 117 Sierra Prohunters and my SST 117's are getting 3220fps averaged, same load, mine are a little warm though. Been loading for 2506 and .257WBY for over 10 yrs and have all sorts of data, including terminal performance of all sorts of different projectiles, some work better than others, gimmie a shout if you have anything specific. Velocity means everything to a 2506, get as much as you can without risking your action! What is your barrel length?


Thanks for the info, barrel length 25 inches. Thanks for the data. I see your 117gr prohunter 2209 load is 6.3 gr above ADI's max of 47.7, I am using 47gr 2209 at the moment. Not sure of the velocity though. I've only been reloading a couple of years, and still cautious when approaching max loads. My primers don't show any pressure signs but 6 grains over seems a lot extra? Do you have a suppressor on any of yours? I haven't yet but am toying with the idea. Not for recoil but to save my ears when bombing up Goats and to keep it quiet in the next gully.

----------


## Land Rover

> pick another caliber as well as truck


Thanks for your wisdom Smiddy, have you owned either?

----------


## 307win

I use 
-117gr Gamekings with 52gr 2213sc
- 110gr hornady interbonds (have only done load havn't used hunting yet) with 51gr 2213sc
- 75gr vmax with 58gr 2213sc these are awesome for use on birds. Can't wait to get a hare or rabbit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 307win

Also played with the 117gr gamekings with trail boss powder was real quite had the kick of a 22 but 4inch drop over 50m. Pritty useless but made some just because I could. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> Thanks for your wisdom Smiddy, have you owned either?


Nah...... I have an education

----------


## 257weatherby

> Thanks for the info, barrel length 25 inches. Thanks for the data. I see your 117gr prohunter 2209 load is 6.3 gr above ADI's max of 47.7, I am using 47gr 2209 at the moment. Not sure of the velocity though. I've only been reloading a couple of years, and still cautious when approaching max loads. My primers don't show any pressure signs but 6 grains over seems a lot extra? Do you have a suppressor on any of yours? I haven't yet but am toying with the idea. Not for recoil but to save my ears when bombing up Goats and to keep it quiet in the next gully.


My action is a Mk5 Wby,very strong! with a P17, you would not look to go too far in the red zone with your loads, but as a general guide, one of the indicators I look for is the extractor mark rather than primers, they can indicate over pressure when there is none (unless they are falling out the pocket of course!) Without a strain gauge of my own, it is a little subective, but I use the ADI max as a starting point and go up or down from there looking for the best blend of outright velocity and accuracy - but you really do need to chrony your loads. 25" is a good length for 2506, any shorter is a complete waste, might as well be running a .257 Roberts!. I have a suppressor but seldom use it-(earmuffs on the range) but would if I were bombing up as you are.

----------


## 257weatherby

[QUOTE=307win;218280]I use 
-117gr Gamekings with 52gr 2213sc
- 110gr hornady interbonds (have only done load havn't used hunting yet) with 51gr 2213sc
- 75gr vmax with 58gr 2213sc these are awesome for use on birds. Can't wait to get a hare or rabbit. 

Am assuming the 110 Interbond is for inside 200m and the Gameking for outside that? I use the 110 Accubond and 117 Prohunter/SST that way, although the Prohunter doesn't blow up at close range like the gameking on a heavier annimal does. The 75 Vmax is awsome destructiveness on small furry critters

----------


## 307win

[QUOTE=257weatherby 

Am assuming the 110 Interbond is for inside 200m and the Gameking for outside that? I use the 110 Accubond and 117 Prohunter/SST that way, although the Prohunter doesn't blow up at close range like the gameking on a heavier annimal does. The 75 Vmax is awsome destructiveness on small furry critters[/QUOTE]

Ive only got the interbonds at the moment because I made a trade with  a forum member to have a try see if I could get them to group well. No real intention to use as a close range pill. I've got a .307 which I use if I'm expecting any thing in close. How do you find the accubonds I've got enough to do load testing and then Make a call if I want to buy some after that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Land Rover

Hi Guys

I've settled on 117gr pro hunters with 47gr 2209. Still no chrony. Shooting inch groups @ 100yrds. Happy with this load but will play around with it one day to see if I can tighten things up a big. The 117gr prohunters are devastating on goats and pigs, they hit hard and the animals don't get up. I also tried 75gr SST and they also grouped 1 inch with the only load I tried but will stick to the 117gr prohunters.
I also have a 303-25 that I will try the 75gr SST, it should do 3200-3300fps. Could be a fun load.
I also added a Gunworks Sparten suppressor that I can swap between to both 25 cal rifles.

P17 (M17) 25-06 Remington

----------


## chainsaw

In my Sako 75 2506 the best results were with 2217 running 117 SST's  and 110 AB's. I started at 2209, then 2213SC but slower rate of 2217 gave tightest grps

----------


## Land Rover

> In my Sako 75 2506 the best results were with 2217 running 117 SST's  and 110 AB's. I started at 2209, then 2213SC but slower rate of 2217 gave tightest grps


Thanks I'll give it a try. What primers do you use. (not that you can get any at the moment) I have been using Federal large magnum match primers. I guess I would be fine with just large rifle primers? The guy I bought my powder from said try these and that's how I ended p with the federal M M primers.

----------


## chainsaw

Fed LR primers. Should not need magnum primers for 2506

----------


## 257weatherby

With ADI 2225 and 2217, H1000 ect, mag primers will be fine, but you really do want to get over a chrony to make sure of what is going on, pressure signs don't allways show early. If you really are struggling to get Federal 210's, pm me and I'll help you out (only cause it's 2506!)

----------


## Land Rover

> With ADI 2225 and 2217, H1000 ect, mag primers will be fine, but you really do want to get over a chrony to make sure of what is going on, pressure signs don't allways show early. If you really are struggling to get Federal 210's, pm me and I'll help you out (only cause it's 2506!)


 Thanks, my mates brother has a chrony, so I will take him up on his offer to put a few through it. I still have about 40 reloads left, so will pm you if I use them before a new shipment of Federal primers comes in. I still have my 303-25 to shoot as well. It shoots 100gr prohunters and have just loaded 75gr SST that should be in the 3200-3300fps mark. Again need to use the chrony, hopefully this weekend.

----------


## Land Rover

Hey 257 Weatherby does your 257 Weatherby Magnum out shoot your 25-06? or are they fairly similar.

----------


## 257weatherby

> Hey 257 Weatherby does your 257 Weatherby Magnum out shoot your 25-06? or are they fairly similar.


Both capable of half inch on a good day, three quarter on an average one. The 257Wby is faster by around 200fps on any given load, really only equates to an extra hundred yards of clean killing range over the 2506, projectile choice is more important in the magnum because of the extra velocity.

----------


## Land Rover

> In my Sako 75 2506 the best results were with 2217 running 117 SST's  and 110 AB's. I started at 2209, then 2213SC but slower rate of 2217 gave tightest grps


Hey Chainsaw, have you got the load data for 117SST and AR2217. I have been given 100 x 117gr SST so will load some up. How do they go on animals- Pigs, Goats and Deer.
I expect the SST to have a better BC than the Sierra Pro Hunters?

----------


## chainsaw

no worries Landrover, will look up my load data tonite and let you know.  
Using sst's on red deer out to ~200 yrds, mostly when meat hunting. My son has aslo shot a decent size stag with it in roar as well.  Have not tried anything further down range but that becos where we're hunting bush and clearings where 200 yd is max we come across.

----------


## chainsaw

here u go  117 SSTs with 2217 56 - 56.5 gn.   And 110 AB's  56 - 57 gn.  Both in Fed brass  & Fed LR primers. Safe in my rifle & all the usual disclaimers. Did not chrony at the time as these are getting close to max loads in the book & accuracy was good at 0.5 - 0.75 moa.   Good luck.

----------


## timthewelder

need some load data for my 257 weatherby mag and sierra bullets

----------


## Grunta

> need some load data for my 257 weatherby mag and sierra bullets


What a stellar first post.  A hi, please and a thankyou goes a long way chap  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 257weatherby

> What a stellar first post.  A hi, please and a thankyou goes a long way chap


Ditto for pm's

----------

